# Another rotary valve air engine



## dparker (Sep 7, 2008)

Hello All: Don't want to hijack another person's post so will open this one.
I built the cover engine from Machinist's Workshop about a month ago. 
I took a few liberties with the plans to "Make it run more efficiently". Maybe it did but also maybe not. I made the block a bit longer and added a brass tube for a better bearing and drilled and tapped the block to have a side inlet for the air supply. The longer bearing area was to give a longer path to give less air leakage down the shaft but it also causes more drag I think. The extra drilling and tapping for the air inlet needs teflon tape to seal the setscrew plugs. The joints still need to have gaskets made to stop the air leakage but it does run.
[youtube=425,350]J1ZAizwsdAI[/youtube]
The engine has been run about 20 minutes so far and still has some tight spots. I also will remove the rod and check if it is ticking inside the piston a little bit. My bright ideas aren't always as bright as I thought they would be.
don


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 8, 2008)

Good work Don. Thanks for the video. Nice feeling when the engine runs, eh? ;D

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## TaxPhd (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice!

I'm building mine according to the original plan, but I like the side air intake modification you made.



Scott


----------



## Bogstandard (Sep 8, 2008)

Ron,

Experimentation is the name of the game, rather than following a plan slavishly. The more you do it, the more you find out how an engine works,.
You do sometimes get out of the norm results. I played about with a design many years ago, and it wouldn't go over TDC, it just kept popping backwards and forwards for however long you wanted to run it. It was easily cured by removing a few thou off a striking pin.

Well done

John


----------

